# Frying pans?



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Looking to purchase a frying pan that will not warp, seems all the pans I had so far warped under heat. any suggestions?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

What kind of burner? Gas or electric?


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

A gas stove, cooking like steaks, breakfast foods, and sauces, ect...


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Cast iron or blue steel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Someday said:


> Cast iron or blue steel


Yes, carbon steel is perhaps a more common name than blue steel.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

+1 on carbon steel. If I had to buy one I'd get the Debuyer Mineral B pan.


----------



## henrychanner (Nov 17, 2016)

I use an eaziglide frying pan. It seriously won't warp and it's better than your usual non stick ones. They say it's 7 times stronger. I don't know about that but it's very good. And can be used on gas or electric. http://smedson.com/shop/cookware/eaziglide-frying-pan-20cm/





  








Eaziglide-NS2-28cm-frying-Pan-Top5-500x500.jpg




__
henrychanner


__
Nov 17, 2016


----------



## bdcbbq (Dec 10, 2015)

How are the carbon steel pans measured for size? Across the top or the bottom.

bdcbbq


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Across the top


----------



## bdcbbq (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

